# Florence's siggy



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2011)

....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2011)

I saw that yesterday but couldn't PM him. Its resized that if you click grows to over 700px.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2011)

I sent a PM with my request for resizing the siggy down yesterday. It has been done. But the file was upladed on the Photobucket site. I don't think it is good for the forum OS. So I made it as JPG file and uploaded here, modifying the signature in the user's profile.
Also its current size is fine I think and can be acceptable. The one of 700 pixels in its width was still too big. Because the image hight was of more than 310 pixels.


----------



## Florence (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for that. I stuffed around with it obviously failed to correct the size enough. Was getting back to it so you have saved me some work. I am still very much at the bottom of the technology learning curve and the curve keeps getting steeper (ipad, upad, weallpad). Thanks again Wurger. 
David.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2011)

No problem David. All is fine. But tell me, why did you resized it down again? It is a little too small now. The previous one was quite good of its size.
ALso you can set the one below if you want. I have trimmed it just a little.


----------



## Florence (Feb 3, 2011)

I wish I knew how I resized the bloody thing. Bloody computers.  I should learn to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2011)

I see. Do you want me to set it for you? If yes, say which one.....please.


----------



## Florence (Feb 4, 2011)

> I see. Do you want me to set it for you?


Yes please thankyou. Thought I had it sorted but anyhows...
David.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2011)

No problem. But, which one from the post #5 do you want to have set?


----------



## Florence (Feb 4, 2011)

The first one will do nicely. Thanks Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Florence (Feb 6, 2011)

Many thanks,
David.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2011)

Good one!


----------

